# Completely Lost DTV Reception on Samsung DTV



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

A while ago I asked a question about missing channels that was resolved. 

Now I've got a different issue. I've got a Samsung Digital TV (TX-T2082 20") and because I don't want cable I use an antenna which is a signal booster. It worked great on both the analog and digital options for the channels and the reception was perfect.

3 weeks ago I put the TV on and there were no digital channels. All I got was the message "No Signal". The antenna was working because it did change the reception when I moved it when it was on analog.

I unplugged the TV to bring it back to "factory" status and I also unplugged the antenna to re-set it.

I did a scan and - nothing. All of the channels were there on analog but nothing on digital.

I called Samsung and they told me to do what I had already done and I called the local stations to see if it was something there but it wasn't.

The channels are there, as I said, they are viewable in analog but in the DTV mode it says "no signal". No matter where I move the antenna or how I adjust it there is no signal.

I've been scanning every day but there is still no DTV reception.

I called Samsung and since I am still in Warranty they will repair it if it is the TV but there are no service places in NYC at all so I am looking to get one of their authorized repair people to come to me.

Another question - it occurred to me that if the Digital receiver is somehow not working on my TV then the set became an analog TV and if I use a converter box then that ought to give me the signal - right?

Thanks!


----------

